# Inaugural three counties Viz Whizz (Vizsla meet up for Norfolk, Suffolk, Cambridge)



## ly52nsy (Aug 18, 2010)

On the 18th September 11am myself and fellow Vizsla owner are organising a Viz Whizz in Thetford Forest. ip270af - Google Maps

We will be meeting at 11am on the green outside the Forest Lodge.

There is a cafe onsite and the forest is a very pro dog location so weather permitting should be a great day.

The aim of the event is a free informal meet up and walk with our lovely vizslas.

There is no need to book however if you could email [email protected] that would be great.

If all goes well we will no doubt organise a follow up meet up.

Everyone is welcome and we look forward to seeing you there.


----------



## wsseaman (Aug 23, 2010)

Hi, we live in Diss and will definitely be coming on the 18th! Been looking for ages to find a local one, hope it continues.

Regards, Wendy & Poppy


----------



## ly52nsy (Aug 18, 2010)

Thats great Wendy - we look forward to seeing you there )


----------



## Lucy&Daniel (Jan 13, 2010)

I live in Essex and will also try and attend this with my 10month old boy viz! love seeing all the vizslas together :thumbup:


----------



## ly52nsy (Aug 18, 2010)

looking forward to it - if you know any other vizsla owners in the area please feel free to spread the word )


----------



## ly52nsy (Aug 18, 2010)

our viz whizz yesterday went really well. Photos can be found here Vizsla Whizz East of England on TwitPic.

As the meet up went so well we are planning to make this a regular event. Please email [email protected] and [email protected] if you would like to be kept informed.

We will post future dates on here too.


----------



## ly52nsy (Aug 18, 2010)

We have picked a date for the next Viz Whizz - 30th October 11am - High Lodge Forest Centre Theford (same location as before) Forestry Commission - High Lodge Forest Centre

We hope everyone can make it - if you can let me know at [email protected]

Due to people coming from Norfolk Suffolk, Essex and Cambridge we have renamed our meet up to The East of England Viz Whizz.

Please spread the word and we look forward to seeing you there

thanks

Lynsey


----------



## wsseaman (Aug 23, 2010)

Hi Lynsey,

Just a quick note to say a big 'thank you' to everyone who organised and attended the Viz Whizz in Thetford Forest on Saturday 30th October 2010. My girl, Poppy, had a great time tearing around the forest with her fellow Vs and so did we chatting to the other dog owners.

Wendy, Stuart & Poppy


----------



## Luvdogs (Aug 15, 2008)

We must find one closer (Somerset), we have yet to take our boy on one


----------



## ly52nsy (Aug 18, 2010)

wsseaman said:


> Hi Lynsey,
> 
> Just a quick note to say a big 'thank you' to everyone who organised and attended the Viz Whizz in Thetford Forest on Saturday 30th October 2010. My girl, Poppy, had a great time tearing around the forest with her fellow Vs and so did we chatting to the other dog owners.
> 
> Wendy, Stuart & Poppy


Hi Wendy

you are most welcome. We organise the event as we love vizslas and being such a social breed they love the meet up and run around.

We are about to start planning the next one so will be in touch - if anyone else wants to be kept up to date on our monthly vizsla whizz then please email me at [email protected]. I will update this forum too as well as probably create a facebook page.

thanks

Lynsey


----------



## ly52nsy (Aug 18, 2010)

Luvdogs said:


> We must find one closer (Somerset), we have yet to take our boy on one


We ended up creating our out Vizsla whizz as there were none close by for us - if you fancy organising one and want any help then let me know.

thanks )

Lynsey


----------



## Luvdogs (Aug 15, 2008)

ly52nsy said:


> We ended up creating our out Vizsla whizz as there were none close by for us - if you fancy organising one and want any help then let me know.
> 
> thanks )
> 
> Lynsey


Yes could do with some more info regarding a Viz whizz :thumbup:


----------



## ly52nsy (Aug 18, 2010)

Our October Vizsla Whizz had a great attendance - double the number of vizslas from our first meet up in September. I do have some photos but am just setting up an area to store and share them.

Our next meet up will take place at Southwold beach, Suffolk on the 4th December 2010. We will meet at 11am at the pier car park. The postcode is IP18 6BN. If you would like to attend please email Lynsey at [email protected]

Thanks

Lynsey


----------

